# Z scale covered bridge



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

To all you Z scale modelers,

I just finished the Z scale covered bridge I had been showing in the "whats on your Z scale worktable"
If you don't want it for a railroad bridge their is a wood planking piece to insert in place and it's automatically a highway type bridge.
It is now for sale if there is any Z scale modeler "WATCHING"
See the pic's below!!! 
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice!:thumbsup:

All's it needs is some water rolling under neath and a horse and buggy coming through.

Did you ever think of making one with some broken planks and some pieces missing? With a real weathered look? 
Like it's been sitting there for a hundred years.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like it would fit in just fine, here in New England!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Well Big Ed,

That comment makes me think that you have not looked at my album!! There's 2 in it!!:laugh:
One N scale and one HO scale

I don't have any close-ups of them though but they both show some use.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

I also noticed that you ans TJ posted a reply but there must be 9 others that have looked at it with no reply's

I suppose none were Z modelers thoughhwell::thumbsdown:

Dave


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...now you need to pose it next to something for perspective---like an Xacto knife---for the benefit of modelers who don't know the size of Z. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

thats just amazingly detailed you are realy good at what you do

P.S what does a bridge like that cost say in HO scale?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay Shay,

You asked for it so here it is!!!!

Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*HO scale covered bridge*

Hi gc53dfgc,

Pardon me sir but that's a strange name!!!!

Anyway there is a HO scale covered bridge in my album. It was a custom built bridge to his specifications, and the selling price was $85.
Take a look at my album in this forum and you should see it!! There is also a N scale covered bridge also.

This Z scale bridge I'm planing on asking $55 for with free shipping.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

If there are any Z scale modelers looking at that covered bridge, just thought I'd let you know it's to late.:thumbsdown: I just sold it

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah i know it's a wierd name thankfully not my real name just one i picked up when i played an online game with a freind and randomly came up with it (kind of stuck). my real name is David if you prefer that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

David-Stockwell said:


> Okay Shay,
> 
> You asked for it so here it is!!!!
> 
> Dave



Sweet...nice work, thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David,

Nice bridge. But how long did it take you to make that oversized, 4" diameter model of a Quarter? 

(Kidding, of course ... excellent detail, especially in Z-scale. Glad to hear it's found a happy home.)

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Nice bridge. But how long did it take you to make that oversized, 4" diameter model of a Quarter?
> 
> ...


Hi TJ

Thanks much for that little joke
I got a kick out of it!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------

